
The kdbuswreck - indolering
https://lwn.net/Articles/641534/
======
JdeBP
It's disappointing that no-one mentioned that they were reinventing GNU Hurd.
This indicates that people do not know what designs already exist, nor indeed
how POSIX APIs have been layered on top of them.

* [http://jdebp.eu./FGA/hurd-daemons.html#password](http://jdebp.eu./FGA/hurd-daemons.html#password)

